# Be very careful



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A French citizen died after being attacked by cellmates in a Cairo police station, where he had been detained for breaking a night-time curfew, security officials said on Tuesday.

Police arrested the man in the upmarket Zamalek neighborhood of the capital for violating the nightly curfew in force since the launch of a deadly crackdown on Islamist supporters of ousted president Mohamed Morsi on August 14.

The man, described as a teacher, was put in a cell at the central Qasr al-Nil police station, where he was attacked by his cellmates and later died of his injuries, the officials added.

Six cellmates are being kept in custody as part of an investigation into "bodily harm resulting in death," a judicial source said.

A post-mortem found that the Frenchman died from "internal hemorrhaging" and a "skull fracture," the security officials said.

The victim did not have a valid visa at the time of his arrest, the security officials said. The French embassy said he was a long-term resident of Egypt.

The embassy added that it had asked for clarification from judicial authorities of the circumstances of the man's death and was still waiting for a reply


https://now.mmedia.me/lb/en/mena/frenchman-dies-after-egypt-police-cell-beating


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Stern warning for anyone without an up to date visa, maybe he would not have been arrested for just breaking the curfew


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

I just logged in to post the same exact "Warning"! The Arabic version of it adds an extra "He was drunk when arrested" to spice things up I'd assume........Condolences to his family 

Also an Australian and a Swiss were detained in Salloum (Borders with Libya) as they tried to enter the country with a quadcopter with cameras fixed on it, a pair of walkie talkies, and a round shell that they said they received from locals in Lybia as a souvenir, no further information as to where they are right now or whether their embassies were informed........

Also, there are calls for some sort of "Public disobedience" (MB style ) on Thursday, which will include stopping their cars in the middle of vital roads/bridges, over flooding the underground (Yes, again!) and over flooding public transportation......

Be very careful everyone and always keep your passport/s (Preferably with a valid visa like aykalam mentioned) within reach............And your embassy number on speed dial (I know, but maybe they'll do something lol)

Good luck everyone, and stay safe


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

We should all take curfew hours very seriously, regardless of nationality

Military trial sentences 4 Morsi supporters to jail for breaking curfew - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

DeadGuy said:


> I just logged in to post the same exact "Warning"! The Arabic version of it adds an extra "He was drunk when arrested" to spice things up I'd assume........Condolences to his family
> 
> Also an Australian and a Swiss were detained in Salloum (Borders with Libya) as they tried to enter the country with a quadcopter with cameras fixed on it, a pair of walkie talkies, and a round shell that they said they received from locals in Lybia as a souvenir, no further information as to where they are right now or whether their embassies were informed........
> 
> ...



Isn't stopping your car in the middle of the road whenever you feel like it pretty much the norm anyway?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

DeadGuy said:


> Also, there are calls for some sort of "Public disobedience" (MB style ) on Thursday, which will include stopping their cars in the middle of vital roads/bridges, over flooding the underground (Yes, again!) and over flooding public transportation......


I haven't heard of anything unusual on Thursday...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I usually don't bother with a visa as I work under the umbrella of an embassy and indeed in the past when I have said to them about getting me a visa they have always replied it is no problem for you. I asked for a visa this week and they said yes no problem, my passport is at the magamma now. This is a foreign embassy who have good relations with Egypt but they think I should have a visa now.. so if you don't have one my advice is to get one now


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

GM1 said:


> I haven't heard of anything unusual on Thursday...


Nothing happened, thankfully, it was just another embarrassment for the MB 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2013)

Got another one. A 66 year old retired Army serviceman was detained in Northern Sinai for breaking curfew.

Retired American serviceman allegedly commits suicide in Egyptian jail

Ya right he committed suicide.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2013)

I also like how they can't get their story straight and the guy was misidentified by Egyptian authorities.

First he was James Henry a retired Army officer now he's just James Lunn. 
Some reports have him as 55 years old while others say he's 66 years old. 
Some reports say he was found hung with a belt, others say a shoelace, and others say both.
First reports said he was arrested for breaking curfew but now reports are saying he was a suspect found near a car-bombing site and he was carrying maps of Egypt and sophisticated electronic equipment.

More detailed report and one of the first


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Will we ever find out the truth about what happened? do we ever?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2013)

Not likely. Egyptian officials ordered an investigation into the death and an autopsy of the body. That's like having the police investigate themselves. This is probably the last we'll ever hear of it.


----------

